# Linearen Verlauf  erstellen



## azouris176 (30. August 2011)

Als Neuling sage ich hier zuerst einmal Hallo und bitte u.a. als PS-Anfänger um Hilfe.

Ich möchte die Iris eines Auges erstellen und stehe mit dem Farbverlauf vollkommen auf Kriegsfuss.

Linearer Verlauf  soll Vordergrundfarbe hellgrün sein und Hintergrundarbe dunkelgrün, dabei soll die Hintergrundfarbe (Dkl.grün) siehe Screen am unteren Rand erscheinen.

Vorder und Hintergrundfarbe habe ich ausgewählt, gehe dann auf das Verlaufswerkzeug, klicke in der Optionsleiste auf den Verlaufsbalken, öffnet sich Verläufe bearbeiten und hier weiß ich nicht wie ich nicht weiter, um den Effekt zu erzielen.

vg.


----------



## DJTrancelight (31. August 2011)

Hi,

das geht ganz einfach.

Zieh die linken Regler nach rechts auf 85% s.h. Screenshot.
Das kleine Karo zwischen den Reglern ziehst du auf 75%. Um das Karo zu sehen, musst du nur einer der beiden oberen Regler anklicken.

aber wg. deinem Vorhaben. Warum nimmst du nicht den radialen Verlauf? Würde sich doch für eine Iris anbieten.

LG


----------



## azouris176 (31. August 2011)

DJTrancelight hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> das geht ganz einfach.
> 
> ...


 

Vielen Dank für die tolle Anleitung mit Screen.
Frage, wäre der Vorgang bei dem radialen Verlauf gleich wie linearer ****?
Wie schon erwähnt- bin insbesondere mit den Verläufen noch auf Kriegsfuss.


vg.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. August 2011)

Hi,
im Grunde ja, nur das du bei einem radialen Verlauf bedenken musst das dir in der Verlaufsoption nur der Radius angezeigt wird und nicht der Durchmesser.
Heißt die Farbe die links eingestellt ist befindet sich in der Mitte deines radialen Verlaufes.

Viele Grüße


----------



## azouris176 (31. August 2011)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> im Grunde ja, nur das du bei einem radialen Verlauf bedenken musst das dir in der Verlaufsoption nur der Radius angezeigt wird und nicht der Durchmesser.
> Heißt die Farbe die links eingestellt ist befindet sich in der Mitte deines radialen Verlaufes.
> 
> Viele Grüße


 

Auch hier vielen DANK für die Erläuterung, so komme ich mit jeden Tip weiter......
Langsam komme ich Schritt für Schritt weiter und finde es toll, wenn User ihre Zeit zur Hilfe zur Verfügung stellen. Ohne diese Hilfe würde sicher mancher auf der Strecke bleiben.

VG.


----------

